# Snap ons detailed



## jingle (Jun 22, 2007)

*Snap tite detailed*

Lately I find myself building snaptite model cars and then detailing them. Just wondering if anyone else does the same?


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

There's nothing wrong with building snappers. if you have the skill you can make one just as good as any glue kit.
As someone who builds on subject (as the most important aspect) i'll built anything, even if it's a diecast or even a toy. sometimes there just isnt a glue kit of what i want to build. Once you've detailed it up, no one except competition judges are going to care. 
If you want more detail you can always kitbash in more.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Cut the snap pins off and then you have a glue kit.
It is not how the model goes together but how the final result appears that is important.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Richard Baker said:


> Cut the snap pins off and then you have a glue kit.
> It is not how the model goes together but how the final result appears that is important.


I've got a few snap together kits where I've cut off the snap pins so they go together better, of course most of them are Star Trek kits from PL.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

The line between 'toy' snap together kits and precise glue kits is getting blurred.
Bandai make snap kits so well you cannot tell how they were even put together.
Moebius engineers their kits so well a lot of parts fit together without any glue needed.

To quote Captain Jack in 'Torchwood' (opening narration)
"The twenty-first century is when everything changes."


----------



## robiwon2 (Jun 26, 2016)

Richard Baker said:


> Moebius engineers their kits so well a lot of parts fit together without any glue needed.


Except for their BvS Batmobile maybe.....


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

robiwon2 said:


> Except for their BvS Batmobile maybe.....


Haven't had that kit in my hands yet. One of my biggest problems with the Moebius TOS-Galactica was that you couldn't really test fit pieces- once they were in position they locked in...


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

jingle said:


> Lately I find myself building snaptite model cars and then detailing them. Just wondering if anyone else does the same?


Hey, :smile2:

This is an older Lindberg 1/32 snap model that was cast in "Neon-Pink"..
I assembled & glued the upper & lower halves, then sanded & puttied the seams...
I them "Gutted" it, and installed an older;1/32 adjustable Eldon Chassis with 1/32 Artin Spoke Wheels with tires (Slot Car).. 
Primed & can-shot the Blue, detailed front & rear...

next on the board, are Lindberg 1/32; NASCAR, Avanti, and a nearly '50's Chevy 2-door sedan...







































Thanx fer look'n :wink2:

Bubba (The Senile) 123


----------

